# What are some odd things that you do?



## the sleepiest kitty (Jun 17, 2021)

I'd love to read about the weird or silly things people do.

For example:
-I give the occasional bugs that I find in my apartment names (Wanda the Wasp, Wendy the Wasp, Martina McFly, etc.).
-Sometimes I'll just randomly say "meow" when I'm bored.
-When I'm playing with my baby niece, I speak with a fake Russian accent to make her laugh.
-I collect colorful, neat-looking objects, kind of like a crow would.

What are some of the weird, silly or quirky things that you cute fluffbutts do?


----------



## Guifrog (Jun 17, 2021)

- While reading the post, I was holding a toothbrush with my mouth and rotating it with my left hand on its tip
- I tend to @N @*N#* @)(M# (*@MH* !)*#KU(*@M*) with my keyboard to discharge the stress
- I talk to the objects


----------



## Xitheon (Jun 17, 2021)

I get married to fictional characters occasionally.

I talk endlessly about how cute my cat's bum is.

If I upset my dog I say sorry by licking her on the face. It's how you say "sorry" in dog (probably.)


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jun 17, 2021)

I used to imitate the cries of seagulls (perfectly) when I was a little kid. Back then my mom would call me "the seagull queen".


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jun 17, 2021)

1. Whenever it's close, I wait for the moment when the clock says "12:34" before resuming what I'm doing.
2. I mock my cat whenever he makes any noises by doing it back in a different tone, because he is very talkative when I get near him.
3. With my ADHD I get fixated on things and think about them for really long or go down research rabbit holes about the topic. I particularly like to do that with climate data and maps, and like to pick random places to see what it's like. Sometimes I do that at really late hours...


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jun 17, 2021)

Somehow, at least once or twice a week, I'll look over at the clock and it will be exactly 4:20.


----------



## Xitheon (Jun 17, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> I used to imitate the cries of seagulls (perfectly) when I was a little kid. Back then my mom would call me "the seagull queen".


My mother once told me that she always wanted to be a seagull. She's quirky.

I call 13:37pm "Leet time" and I always try to do or think something "Leet" (elite) before the clock changes.


----------



## Kuroserama (Jun 17, 2021)

Interesting how many of these involve times.

- I make wishes whenever I see the clock hit 11:11, as I did when I was a child.
- I've named the neighborhood birds that visit my birdfeeders. And if they're outside when I go out, I'll talk to them and call them by name. Ask them how they're liking the food today.
- I have to make sure my closet door is closed when I go to bed. (A left over of my grandmother talking about the boogieman getting me if it was left open, as her grandmother did to her)
- At night, I have to have my drapes / blinds closed on the windows. It really bothers me to have a big, black window gaping at me.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jun 18, 2021)

-I'm afraid of mirrors at night, when the lights are off.
-I tell off the "ghosts" (kind of like a mother would to their child) whenever there's paranormal activity in my apartment.
-I play with my gummi bears while I eat them.


----------



## cam_ukemi (Jun 18, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> I'd love to read about the weird or silly things people do.


+ When I'm bored or feeling down, I like to turn life into a musical. I'll improvise songs about whatever task I'm currently working on, and sometimes it actually sounds decent!
+ I kiss all three of my cats goodnight on their little furry foreheads.
+ I have seven Hawai'ian shirts—one for every day of the week. My Friday shirt is blue and has a pineapple pattern.
+ I read out loud to my chickens and always speak to all of my pets as if they're human and can understand me.


----------



## MemphisHyena (Jun 19, 2021)

- I always ask permission from ghosts when I enter a cemetery (no-one's said no yet!) 
- I keep a cactus on my desk even though I'm pretty sure it's not alive anymore
- if I find a movie that I like, I'll go to youtube to watch every version of people reacting to the movie I can find because validation :3


----------



## Pogo (Jun 19, 2021)

+i have a jar full of fortunes from fortune cookies i saved for prolly 3+ years
+been taking pictures of bugs,
+i do this weird thing when i yawn, i'll change the pitch a couple times to make a smoll melody
i dont know if other people notice but i find it fun to do.


----------



## KibaTheWolf (Jun 19, 2021)

-i dont know why, but if it isnt supposed to be sweet, like cereal and such, then i make it so spicy. im talking Cayan, valentina, tapatio, crushed red pepper, and buffalo sauce. and thats just the stuff ill put on a pizza.
-i dont know why, maybe just cause i dont ever talk, but i will literally sit and have a conversation with myself. its not that im crazy, no no no, its just im lonely as hell.
- sometimes ill leave random videos on, just cause i need the background noise to feel less alone some times
-i will literally talk to my pets, and other objects (not calling my pet an object)


----------



## Happy merman (Jun 19, 2021)

-I want to talk to people but i also do not want to talk to people .
-I pick a lot at my skin, mostly on my lips and my fingers. I don't know why I do it. *shrug*
-I talk to inanimate objects. xD I scold my furniture for "standing in my way" and I SHHHHH at a utensil if I drop it.
-I like to drum on myu knees .


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 19, 2021)

...Where do I even start? My whole life is odd.


----------



## Rimna (Jun 19, 2021)

- If I can help it, I do not eat after it gets dark.
- I also almost never take out the thrash after sunset
- I like going through messages or replies that I've sent to people.
- Sometimes, when I am afraid to write something to someone I care about, I type my message when I know they're offline and I don't send it.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 19, 2021)

- I can't leave the volume on a radio or television on the number thirteen. I'm not superstitious, but I can't do it.

- I look at clocks constantly when they are around. I'm not in a hurry. I don't know. I just need to make sure time is still happening. 

- If I do something in one direction, I do it again in the opposite direction to even things out. What the fuck is wrong with me?

- I talk to my dogs like they are people. But then I also bark and howl with them, chase them around, and wrestle. I am dog.

- There is always a song playing in my head. Sometimes I start singing it. Whatever.

- I talk in a fake Russian accent when mocking things of poor quality. Maybe I'm racist. I'm actually fascinated with Russia. Is great country. Such power. Very strong.


----------



## ben909 (Jun 19, 2021)

also have issues with picking at skin


although i also seem to like putting one outdated or obsolete item in things just because i can... i am currently saving word docs to a cd jusy because i have it... even though i have real places to put the files


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jun 19, 2021)

-I also sometimes pick at my skin.
-I kind of throw my voice aound when I yawn, almost like singing.
-My sneezes are dramatic and super loud.
-When I'm mocking someone (I rarely mock people, unless they cross me to a certain point), I say what they said in a redneck voice, sounds just  like the redneck guy from South Park who said, "THEY TOOK OUR JOBS".


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jun 19, 2021)

I sleep and shower with my bracelets, rings, and necklaces on instead of taking them off. I literally never remove them unless it's absolutely required.


----------



## Kuroserama (Jun 19, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> I sleep and shower with my bracelets, rings, and necklaces on instead of taking them off. I literally never remove them unless it's absolutely required.


The following should probably be filed under "things I'd never say" but.. 
..that sounds kind of hot.

_*Zoidberg-esque runs away*_


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jun 19, 2021)

Kuroserama said:


> The following should probably be filed under "things I'd never say" but..
> ..that sounds kind of hot.
> 
> _*Zoidberg-esque runs away*_


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jun 19, 2021)

Kuroserama said:


> ..that sounds kind of hot.


----------



## Kuroserama (Jun 19, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> View attachment 113921


Oh, you tease me! I clicked on it thinking it was going to take me to something marvelous and instead, it just says “oops”

If that isn’t just the story of my life.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jun 19, 2021)

Kuroserama said:


> Oh, you tease me! I clicked on it thinking it was going to take me to something marvelous and instead, it just says “oops”
> 
> If that isn’t just the story of my life.


Is it working now? :0


----------



## Kuroserama (Jun 19, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> Is it working now? :0


Dhaww, yes thank you! My FOMO is ebbing away.


----------



## Xitheon (Jun 19, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> I sleep and shower with my bracelets, rings, and necklaces on instead of taking them off. I literally never remove them unless it's absolutely required.



I've been wearing a sleipnir pendent a bit like this one ever since I watched Thor: Ragnarok in 2017. (Sleipnir is an eight legged horse and the offspring of Loki in Norse mythology.) I never take it off.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 20, 2021)

Most people find it odd that I exist.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jun 20, 2021)

Shane McNair said:


> Sometimes, when I'm by myself, I'll practice trying to imitate the voices of certain actors or cartoon characters. I can actually do a pretty decent Hank Hill/Tom Anderson imitation.
> 
> "Yep, that's a mighty fine lookin' lawn, I tell ya hwut. That's a lawn that says 'this is the home of a respectable salesman of propane and propane accessories'."
> 
> I would really love to try voice acting some time, I think it would be fun.


That's an  awesome talent you have there! Same here. My best voice impressions are Lois and Chris Griffin from Family Guy, Miss Swan from MadTV and Sheilah Brofloski from South Park. I can do Stewie Griffin's accent perfectly, but I'm not a guy, so I can't perfectly do his voice. But it sounds very close to it.

And I agree, as I also am interested in voice acting!


----------



## Raever (Jun 20, 2021)

1. I often make noises; various forms of groaning, whining, or screeching. With little reason behind it.
2. If someone asks me a question I will occasionally respond with something that isn't supposed to be the answer; Example: *How are you?* _Yep!_
3. I blast music really loudly, and will use it as a form of communication with other people.
4. I occasionally get pent up energy and wander the house. My favorite hiding spot is under tables.
5. I clean when I'm feeling trapped or angry to spark a feeling of change in my environment.


----------



## KibaTheWolf (Jun 20, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> ...Where do I even start? My whole life is odd.


bro i fell youuuu


----------



## KibaTheWolf (Jun 20, 2021)

Xitheon said:


> I've been wearing a sleipnir pendent a bit like this one ever since I watched Thor: Ragnarok in 2017. (Sleipnir is an eight legged horse and the offspring of Loki in Norse mythology.) I never take it off.
> 
> View attachment 113930


i do something alot like that, but with this Itachi ring i have, i also wear Yasaka beads and like never take them off, in honor of a non-existent being's death.................... im such a weirdo now that i think of it smh.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jun 20, 2021)

Shane McNair said:


> Sometimes, when I'm by myself, I'll practice trying to imitate the voices of certain actors or cartoon characters. I can actually do a pretty decent Hank Hill/Tom Anderson imitation.
> 
> "Yep, that's a mighty fine lookin' lawn, I tell ya hwut. That's a lawn that says 'this is the home of a respectable salesman of propane and propane accessories'."
> 
> I would really love to try voice acting some time, I think it would be fun.


We would have been best friends in high school XD

I love King of the Hill. The characters are amazing.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 20, 2021)

King of the hill is so heartfelt for a cartoon.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 21, 2021)

I also enjoy making silly voices/impressions.

Talking to myself is something I usually get caught doing. I've recently taken to um... I don't know how to describe it. But whenever I think of something unpleasant I'll usually grumble about it aloud, almost like I'm denying it/arguing with someone. I usually just kept it in my head, but saying it out loud sometimes makes it easier for the poopy thoughts to go away sooner, and I feel like I can manage it/snap out of it easier.

I sleep funny. Sometimes it's like I'm trying to do a mid-air kungfu pose of some kind. Then other times I am cat, on my back with my wrists and elbows bent. Body bending to one side. If only I had someone to boop my head into at night. ;n;


----------



## ghammer (Jun 21, 2021)

Sometimes I'll turn the shower on in the bathroom just to sit in a humid room then not actually take a shower. I try not to waste too much water but the steam helps calm me a lot.


----------



## Maverick. (Jun 21, 2021)

I legit won't walk on the graves in a cemetary... all of my friends and the adults think it's silly and really stupid


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jun 21, 2021)

The volume on the tv has to be at an even number... except for number 15.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Jun 21, 2021)

While it's not what I can freely control, my voice is sometimes not mine!

I just go Raaarrgh when I'm too bored, and in random occasion of that moment, you'll hear at least two different voices fused in one shout... I'm so glad I have never shown this to anyone around, but only by telling. >p<

On the contrary, when I'm sleepy or am doing a stretch, occasionally, my voice become a kid voice that you'll only hear on TVs--like those shows exceptionally for kids, with dolls/character suits? I can't control this neither OwO...

And thirdly... who needs helium gas anyways? ÓwŌ

Lastly.... My friends tell me to stop moaning like AVs.. I.. I'm just yawning though??! OwO;;

But fortunately! I can (only) control meows! Meaaww~~ And yup! The natural one from actual cats! >w< Aaong, Aaou, Eh'aong, etc. (Cat cries do vary from cats to cats, but at least some of them cry so!)
This one is one of all my unusual voices that I'd hate to share the least UwU


----------



## Maverick. (Jun 21, 2021)

When I see a friend (or ally) in the distance I'll start talking to another friend close by really loudly so the other one comes over and talks to me...


----------



## Blanche_Wolfsona (Jun 21, 2021)

One enemy dies. -quicksave- Kill the next one. -quicksave- Do a lot of damage to the big boss in one hit. -quicksave-


----------



## MemphisHyena (Jun 23, 2021)

sometimes if I'm too focused on something I'll forget to breathe??


----------



## Simo (Jun 23, 2021)

I have come up with names for some of the various squirrels, that come up under the bird feeder to nibble away at the bread and seeds there:

So far I have:

Tubby Squirrel: A grey squirrel who loves to eat...and is...robust in size.
Stripe Squirrel: The least shy of the grey squirrels, and who had a black 'stripe' at the base of his tail
Tinkerbell: A little black squirrel, with a wispy tail
Shimmer Squirrel" A squirrel whose coat is between black and grey, which gives it a kind of shimmery sheen
Big Black Squirrel...who has the bushiest tail of them all.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jun 23, 2021)

I sleep with a pillow on top of my chest instead of under my head.


----------



## Kumali (Jun 23, 2021)

I sleep in a cage.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jun 23, 2021)

I can't ever fall asleep if I am on my back. I always have to be on my side/stomach.


----------



## perkele (Jun 26, 2021)

I type the time out in seconds on the michaelwave instead of pushing the "one minute" or "thirty second" buttons. So, I'll type "six zero" rather than push the single button.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 27, 2021)

I'm a furry. :{


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 27, 2021)

I often pace around and talk to myself, but I've been assured I am not a scitzo.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 27, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> I often pace around and talk to myself, but I've been assured I am not a scitzo.



I think that's pretty common. I guess it's just some people's way of thinking over problems.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 27, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> I think that's pretty common. I guess it's just some people's way of thinking over problems.



Yeah, or just my autism. I tend to overanalyze things.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jun 27, 2021)

I like to stay inside and I can do that for long periods of time and not go crazy at all. I also love my privacy and alone time, to the point where sometimes I get agitated when someone distrupts my alone time.

It might be some sort of "Schizoid" issue.
And schizoid isn't schizophrenia.


----------



## Xitheon (Jun 28, 2021)

Blanche_Wolfsona said:


> One enemy dies. -quicksave- Kill the next one. -quicksave- Do a lot of damage to the big boss in one hit. -quicksave-


I'm a quicksave whore.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Jun 28, 2021)

I groom. UwU


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 28, 2021)

I like to write with a #2.5 pencil (Dixon Ticonderoga) on a yellow legal pad. I hate spiral notebooks. The holes in the paper and the spiral wires make me anxious.


----------



## ben909 (Jun 28, 2021)

i say hello to pvp land and discord before leaving my room in the morning


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jul 1, 2021)

I fidget with my clothing fabric constantly


----------



## Guifrog (Jul 1, 2021)

Oh, I fidget with my ear a lot


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jul 3, 2021)

There are times where I feel absolutely no emotions, making my voice sound sad and flat.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jul 9, 2021)

If I get a swollen tastebud, I bite it off and the pain goes away


----------



## CetaceanLover23 (Aug 1, 2021)

I play rock music on a banjo because why not.


----------



## лОРИк (Aug 1, 2021)

*I eat my flesh. My hands don't look good when they get wet.*


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Aug 1, 2021)

Лорик said:


> *I eat my flesh. My hands don't look good when they get wet.*


Oof... we have similar issues


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (Sep 30, 2021)

I am easily mesmerized by mirrors.
I will write with a pencil at least an inch or less without replacing it.
I will randomly change accents midway through conversation.
If a number i need to remember pops up in my life, I check the SCP for that number.


----------



## PLEASE DELETE ACCOUNT (Oct 2, 2021)

When I start my car, I sit in it idling until the low temperature light goes off.
I pour milk in first, then cereal
I cannot sleep in a bed, with clothes on.
I cannot fall asleep unless I am laying on my belly.
I almost exclusively use my cars sunroof, only when its below freezing.
I still use fountain pens, because they end up cheaper long term.
I sleep at furry get togethers, usually just picking someone to lean on that I know.


----------



## Ash Sukea (Oct 5, 2021)

Hum acid jazz or music concrete.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Oct 6, 2021)

I get these crazed hypomanic episodes that just emit crackhead energy and it's humiliating.


----------



## PLEASE DELETE ACCOUNT (Oct 6, 2021)

Ash Sukea said:


> Hum acid jazz or music concrete.


You must have died and gone to heaven
'Cause it was quarter past eleven
On a Saturday in nineteen ninety-nine.


the sleepiest kitty said:


> I get these crazed hypomanic episodes that just emit crackhead energy and it's humiliating.


Is this not normal? I just though everyone worked this way


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Oct 6, 2021)

Christine Vulpes said:


> You must have died and gone to heaven
> 'Cause it was quarter past eleven
> On a Saturday in nineteen ninety-nine.
> 
> Is this not normal? I just though everyone worked this way


For me it isn't normal, it's part of my mood disorder


----------



## Ash Sukea (Oct 13, 2021)

I still have no idea why, whenever I have to drive through a narrow space I pull my elbows in. As if this will somehow make the car skinnier.


----------



## LittleCoyoteeJeez (Oct 26, 2021)

Sometimes in the early hours of the morning when im trying to sleep I will think of a show I really like and I'll either get really depressed and anxious _OR_  I'll get r_eealll_y happy and start pacing around the room and cannot rest at all. I always found it odd but funny. I also overthink while pacing but it also happens sometimes when im happy. Its difficult to explain...


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 26, 2021)

LittleCoyoteeJeez said:


> Sometimes in the early hours of the morning when im trying to sleep I will think of a show I really like and I'll either get really depressed and anxious _OR_  I'll get r_eealll_y happy and start pacing around the room and cannot rest at all. I always found it odd but funny. I also overthink while pacing but it also happens sometimes when im happy. Its difficult to explain...


Hyper? Zoomies?


----------



## LittleCoyoteeJeez (Oct 26, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Hyper? Zoomies?


I guess kind of. Like my mind races so i pace back and forth. I literally jump out of bed to pace.


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 26, 2021)

Right handed, but I shoot left handed.

I play with my hair a lot.  Don't like super short haircuts because it gives me almost nothing to fidget with.


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 26, 2021)

F***ing Hostile said:


> Right handed, but I shoot left handed.
> 
> I play with my hair a lot.  Don't like super short haircuts because it gives me almost nothing to fidget with.


Are you one of those guys that brushes his hair in his eyes and then shakes it away and then brushes it back again?


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 26, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Are you one of those guys that brushes his hair in his eyes and then shakes it away and then brushes it back again?


When my hair gets long it sometimes gets in my face without any help really, my fidget is usually twirling a lock around a finger

Hair is very fine, tends to be super willful and will cowlick very stubbornly


----------



## CetaceanLover23 (Oct 29, 2021)

I throw a baseball and write right handed, but play hockey left handed.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Oct 31, 2021)

Sometimes I squeak when surprised.


----------



## BogWitchBrew (Nov 4, 2021)

- I collect a lot of dead things. lol Bones, pelts, mummified and wet specimens. 
- I have a variety of spiders that live in my home; some intentionally as pets, others as just housemates that I name and check in on from time to time. 
- I talk to my cat. A lot. More than I should. 
- I get super excited about rocks and I gather a lot of plants to dry preserve. For what purpose? I don't know. But I do it. lol


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Nov 16, 2021)

I always keep my nails to extend 0.9cm from my fingers, and also make them shaped somewhere between and arrow and a decent arch.

I love how my hands look overall UwU


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Nov 21, 2021)

I hoard cardboard boxes


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 22, 2021)

beanie the sleepy kitty said:


> I hoard cardboard boxes


While not cardboard, I like to keep the boxes of my more desirable tech products. My phones, PC parts, consoles. I love premium tech packaging. It was something I studied and pursued a bit when I was younger. I keep everything they come with and am always very careful when opening them. I keep them nice and neatly stacked on my closet's top shelf.


----------



## Average_Lurker (Jan 27, 2022)

I hoard receipts.
I own a receipt of nearly everything I've purchased since late 2018's. It started from when I'd buy something expensive and needed the receipt in case I'd purchased something faulty but then it expanded to collecting receipts from when I'd go to the food store. Now I do it out of impulse.


----------



## Hoodwinks (Jan 27, 2022)

I sing stupid made-up songs about stuff as I'm doing it. They have to rhyme, it's the law.


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 27, 2022)

I make my room extremely cold and then pile blankets up on top of me


----------



## Xitheon (Jan 28, 2022)

I am so fucking sensitive that I can get suicidal with guilt if I upset my cat.

There is a story there I'd rather not go into.


----------



## Hoodwinks (Jan 28, 2022)

My other half loves rocks. 

Whenever I travel alone to a place that has pretty rocks I find the best one I can and bring it back.


----------

